# [Login] incorrect login

## Eizn

Bonjour  :Smile: 

j'ai apres mainte bataille reussi a demarrer ce tres cher ennemi gentoo  :Very Happy: 

mais impossible de me login

localhost login : _

et quand je modifie/creer un user avec le live cd c'est comme si il ne prenait pas le changement de pass ou la creation d'utilistaeur en compte :S

quelqu'un aurait une idee sur le sujet ?

Qu'est ce que je fais mal ? :G

Merci

Eizn !

----------

## nico_calais

Tu reprend ton livecd. Tu chroot vers ta gentoo installée (voir la doc).

Tu tappes 

```
passwd
```

Et tu met un mot de passe pour le compte root.

Quand tu relance sur ta gentoo, à l'invite de login, tu tappes root

Ensuite tu met le mot de passe que t'as choisi.

Pour créer des utilisateurs, faut aller ici

----------

## Magic Banana

Sans le Live CD tu peux démarre en root en ajoutant l'option de démarrage 'single' au noyau sur lequel tu démarres (dans GRUB, appuies sur 'e' pour éditer la ligne de boot).

Une fois dans la session root. Tu peux voir les utilisateurs que tu as créés ('less /etc/passwd') et changer le mot de passe d'un de ces utilisateurs ('passwd NOM_D_UTLISATEUR') voire créer un nouvel utilisateur (avec 'useradd').

EDIT : grillé !  :Twisted Evil:  Mais j'aime mieux ma solution.  :Laughing:  Pas besoin de Live CD (utile lorsque on en a pas un sous la main).

----------

## Eizn

Merci les utilisateurs il faut les creer en chroot aussi ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Eizn wrote:*   

> Merci les utilisateurs il faut les creer en chroot aussi ?

 

Si tu utilises le livecd oui  :Smile: 

Sinon tu vas créer les utilisateurs sur le système du livecd   :Laughing: 

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sans le Live CD tu peux démarre en root en ajoutant l'option de démarrage 'single' au noyau sur lequel tu démarres (dans GRUB, appuies sur 'e' pour éditer la ligne de boot).
> 
> Une fois dans la session root. Tu peux voir les utilisateurs que tu as créés ('less /etc/passwd') et changer le mot de passe d'un de ces utilisateurs ('passwd NOM_D_UTLISATEUR') voire créer un nouvel utilisateur (avec 'useradd').
> 
> EDIT : grillé !  Mais j'aime mieux ma solution.  Pas besoin de Live CD (utile lorsque on en a pas un sous la main).

 

Il ne faut pas oublier de remonter sa partition / en read-write :

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

----------

## Pixys

Et il ne faut pas se tromper dans "la langue" du clavier...

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : grillé !  Mais j'aime mieux ma solution.  Pas besoin de Live CD (utile lorsque on en a pas un sous la main).

 

D'accord avec toi, mais bon, perso, j'ai toujours ma clé "liveusb" accrochée à mon porte clefs du coup, me prend plus trop la tête. Au moindre problème, je plop et je chroot   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   EDIT : grillé !  Mais j'aime mieux ma solution.  Pas besoin de Live CD (utile lorsque on en a pas un sous la main). 
> 
> D'accord avec toi, mais bon, perso, j'ai toujours ma clé "liveusb" accrochée à mon porte clefs du coup, me prend plus trop la tête. Au moindre problème, je plop et je chroot  

 

Ça reste quand même beaucoup plus compliqué je trouve (chroot, mount). En plus tu peux, comme chez moi, garder dans grub.conf une ligne avec 'single'. Comme ça, il n'est même plus nécessaire d'éditer la ligne servant au démarrage normal.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais dans ce cas, plus besoin de mettre un mot de passe root : n'importe qui le change comme il veut  via grub  :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mais dans ce cas, plus besoin de mettre un mot de passe root : n'importe qui le change comme il veut  via grub 

 

C'est effectivement le cas. Il n'y a pas de sécurité qui tienne (pas même un mot de passe BIOS) si il y a un accès physique à la machine.

----------

## xaviermiller

et en même temps, qui est intéressé par des mails, photos, textes d'un geek ?  :Laughing: 

----------

